# Sir Vape's Vapory Events, Promotions and News



## Sir Vape

One place to find all the going on's at Sir Vape's Vapory store.​
*Saturday 7th November 2015
9:00am to 1:00pm*

Local Juice Tasting Session's
We have a range of local juices in store for you to sample.

NCV, Hazeworks, Milk Lab, Debbie Does Donuts, Charlie's & The Joose Factory & Fogg's are waiting for you. Bring your dripper or tank and fill up.

*Shop 1 Cowey House, 136 Cowey Rd, Morningside, Durban 4001
Tel: 082 417 4668
*​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Kaizer

er.... today is the 6th of November. Its a Friday 

TGIF!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Oooooooooppppps thanks @Kaizer


----------



## Heckers

Cool, i will see you guys there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mini Vape meet Baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mitch

See you peepz tomorrow at 9

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

What time is everybody arriving?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> What time is everybody arriving?



Are you in Durbs today? I guess I'll be there between 9 and 10am.


----------



## Christos

I've been in ballito for most of the week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

@BigGuy, wonderful store. 
Wonderful juices! 

If I lived in Durban I would frequent often. 

Nice meeting you guys and nice meeting @Rob Fisher - P.S. thanks again for the coffee and rayon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> @BigGuy, wonderful store.
> Wonderful juices!
> 
> If I lived in Durban I would frequent often.
> 
> Nice meeting you guys and nice meeting @Rob Fisher - P.S. thanks again for the coffee and rayon



Only a pleasure! Was great to see the Woody again... I miss her!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Murray Juana

Bugger, only saw this thread now. 
Will have to pop in on Monday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Heckers

Wow, there were 2 juices that i really liked. 
Hazeworks Startup tastes exactly like lemony cream biscuits and Northern Craft Vapes Redrish reminds me of chappies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Al3x

was an awesome one guys, nice meeting you all once again. 
@Sir Vape @BigGuy 2 thumbs up on the new shop, what a great place, get used to my face gonna be spending a lot more of my time there once the coffee bar is up and running
Oh and hugo that Soda Jerks rocks bru exactly what I was looking for thanx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

Heckers said:


> Wow, there were 2 juices that i really liked.
> Hazeworks Startup tastes exactly like lemony cream biscuits and Northern Craft Vapes Redrish reminds me of chappies.


must have just missed you bro, would have been nice to meet, been a long time man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers

Al3x said:


> must have just missed you bro, would have been nice to meet, been a long time man


 Yeah man, i was there around 11:30 till 12:30ish i think. Im sure we will bump into each other in the future. Still rocking the REO?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

Best place to hang out in durbs with your clothes on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ET said:


> Best place to hang out in durbs with your clothes on



We missed you today @ET!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

ET said:


> Best place to hang out in durbs with your clothes on


Well for some. My son with not so many clothes on chilling in the lounge at the vapory

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Christos said:


> Well for some. My son with not so many clothes on chilling in the lounge at the vapory
> View attachment 38704


Perhaps this is more appropriate. 



Like a sir!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Murray Juana

Made it, thank you Hugo for answering all my silly noob(ish) questions.
You @Sir Vape shall be seeing a fair bit more of me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Heckers

Yes, im already thinking about popping in again this weekend to pick up some Hazeworks Startup...been thinking about it ever since i tasted it on the weekend 
So chuffed that the shop is basically walking distance from my house.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Pull in

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another great few hours spent at Sir Vape! Weiner Tasting Baby! 

Mark building a dual coil for me in my new Fishbone!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Awesome pics @Rob Fisher , thanks
Great to see the goings on

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

I need a Wiener shirt @Rooigevaar 

Shot for the pics @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

Wiener shirts will be ready soon!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy

I am one big MO FO ill take a tent Wiener tent please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

I put in a special order... biggest they have, you should be able to use it as a glove or scarf or something

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Nostalgia will be at Sir Vape's Vapory this Saturday. Bring your dripper or tank taste the goodness of Nostalgia.


----------



## Wyvern

All I can say is be warned! Eden's Nectar. . . . is in the top 5 for me  Red Killer is also great. Still need to test the rest - but I have a feeling they will be amazing. So enjoy you lucky brats!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another fun day spent at the Sir Vape Vapery!

Nostalgia Tasting!





Another shot of the Nostalgia Juice but the REO sneaked into the picture!



And then the boys from JHB pulled in for the JOL!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

And then we had a coil making demo and this dual zipper coil was the result!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

And I wanted to hijack this device! @Paulie you will know about this!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Great photos Rob! Thanks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nimatek

You guys need to open shop here! That looks like so much fun.

Wait on 2nd thought maybe not, i may need another or even third job to keep up with juice purchases then!

I had better make a plan on a shirt as well, soo jealous!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Shot for the photo's Oom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Come join us at Sir Vape as we launch Milk Lab's latest creation: Hakaberry.

Hakaberry and the popular Pomgurt will be available for testing.

*Hakaberry is a delicious creamy yogurt vape, infused with juicy strawberries and kiwi. The perfect summer vape that is sure to become a firm favourite.*

Every bottle of Hakaberry purchased on Saturday in store or online will be entered into our lucky draw. Prize is a secret but what we can say it's pretty damn awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 39905
> 
> 
> Come join us at Sir Vape as we launch Milk Lab's latest creation: Hakaberry.
> 
> Hakaberry and the popular Pomgurt will be available for testing.
> 
> *Hakaberry is a delicious creamy yogurt vape, infused with juicy strawberries and kiwi. The perfect summer vape that is sure to become a firm favourite.*
> 
> Every bottle of Hakaberry purchased on Saturday in store or online will be entered into our lucky draw. Prize is a secret but what we can say it's pretty damn awesome



After being hooked on cereal flavored juices for so long, I seem to be drifting over to yogurt flavours now. My staple yogurt juice was FroYo but I am now totally hooked onto HakaBerry. It is simply an amazing juice. Im not that good with juice reviews because I have such fussy tastebuds but I had to give this juice some credit. There is only one other local juice that I could stand in the Reo, until I got hold of Hakaberry. I taste it all: Kiwi, Strawberry and that smooth, creamy finish at the end. Such a wonderful, refreshing taste on these hot summer days.

Definately an all day vape for me. @Sir Vape you got a winner here.

If you run out of stock, I kill!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Happy you like it bro  It's been selling fast but we have more brewing.

Milk Lab has some new additions coming soon as well


----------



## Kaizer

@Sir Vape Any houses for sale around you?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sir Vape

*

Hazeworks releasing a new juice this Saturday the 12th December 2015 at Sir Vape. 
More info to follow. Let's just say it's gonna be LOUD!!!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

*If you in Durban this Saturday you do not want to miss the launch of Scream.

Join Hazeworks and Sir Vape for the launch of Scream. Scream is Hazeworks latest creation that is just simply out of this world. 

Ultra creamy vanilla ice-cream with hints of fresh strawberries served in a wafer cone. 

BE THERE AND EXPERIENCE THE SCREAM!!!

*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

See you all there! Scream rocks! 

I have tasted it and it's a need to have!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Yes it's a bit late but guys you gotta try this new local juice on the vape scene by Creamy Clouds.

Creamy Lemon Biscuits: Crispy butter biscuits filled with a creamy lemon filling.

Tasting will be available at the shop tomorrow the 19th December 2015 from 9am - 1pm.

See ya all there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Thanks to all that came through today 

Creamy Lemon Biscuits is now available online here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/creamy-clouds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dwayne19420

Yummy stuff the smell was potent but the vape was awsome very nice not over powering Nom Nom Nom stuff.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ernest

Do you have the velocity style adaptor for the Ehpro Morph Tank?


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey Ernest not as yet. Early next year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest

Sir Vape said:


> Hey Ernest not as yet. Early next year


Thanks


----------



## Sir Vape

The ECIGSSA Durban Vape Meet will take place on Tuesday 29 December 2015.
It will be held at Sir Vape's Vapory in Morningside Durban
and will start at 13h00

The address of Sir Vape's Vapory is:
Shop 1 Cowey House, 136 Cowey Road, Morningside, Durban

Please RSVP here 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-durban-mini-vape-meet-tuesday-29-december.t17630/​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally I will get my hands on some! Whoooooo! Seeya tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa

Nice name... XXX

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## dwayne19420

Rob Fisher said:


>



Making me miss my favourite shop  .. Been so hectic lately haven't had time to come say howsit to the guys.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Bacon Bits launches at Sir Vape tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Come vape some PANCAKE tomorrow 20/2/2016 at Sir Vape and see why we finished a 60ml bottle in two days. This stuff is LEGIT!!!
Loads of new items to view and other juices will be available for tasting 

Sir Vape
Shop 1 Cowey House
136 Cowey Rd
Morningside
Durban

See ya there!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Are you bringing some to the meet @Sir Vape ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola

@Sir Vape, what is the urban grape???


----------



## Sir Vape

Grape Bubblegum 

Will be loaded online later today. Launched at Vape Meet and was a huge success.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

RSVP HERE:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 47583
> 
> 
> RSVP HERE:




Add me plz


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

That is fantastic @Sir Vape !!
Wishing you all the best with the coil building workshop
Lovely photo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Dammit! I have to work this weekend


----------



## Kaélyn

@Sir Vape 
What time will the workshop be held ?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## BigGuy

10 am to 12


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape

RSVP HERE:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The JOL is on like a scone! Seeya all there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

*Can head on over to our facebook page to RSVP: *
*https://www.facebook.com/sirvape/*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wish I could be with you guys... have a SABAA (Bass organisation) AGM and Prize Giving Sat!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Damn, I'm only in Durban on the weekend of the 25th


----------



## brotiform

I'll be in Kzn this weekend but Saturday is DubRun's main event


----------



## Stosta

brotiform said:


> I'll be in Kzn this weekend but Saturday is DubRun's main event


Dubrun?! You guys all run to a Honda dealership?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Join us on our journey to the Middle East, China and Japan.

Go on a taste adventure, with apples from the Aomori Prefecture in Japan blended with Chinese Gooseberry’s from Shaanxi and Henan Province in Mainland China, all brought together with fresh Almond Milk made from Almonds grown near Mersin Turkey.

Enjoy as your senses take you EAST!

See you Saturday!!!

Can RSVP on our facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/sirvape/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Join us this Saturday for the launch of Milk Lab's Yo Mamma

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sir Vape

Emissary Elixirs latest creation Harlot will be launching at the shop this Saturday 22/7/2016 from 9am - 1pm. Pop in and test this awesome new addition to their already stellar lineup.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/emissary-elixirs is now available in-store or online. You around the area today pop in and sample this awesome new flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Don't wanna miss this one. Head on over to our facebook page www.facebook.com/sirvape to RSVP for the Kiff Juice Co. Launch.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Please note we will be open tomorrow from 9:00am till 1:00pm. Lots of international juice arriving so pop in


----------



## Sir Vape

Pop in for a little teaser and see what Hazeworks has been up to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Pop on over to our facebook page at www.facebook.com/sirvape and check out events section for more info.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Will be there like a Bear!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

If it rains on Friday night I'm in! Otherwise I'm being slaved!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> If it rains on Friday night I'm in! Otherwise I'm being slaved!



Want me to climb onto your roof and have a pee on Friday night?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Want me to climb onto your roof and have a pee on Friday night?


No, my body corporate was angry with me the last time I let you do that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Join us for the launch of Vapour Mountain's latest Aztec & Slice Juice Launch at Sir Vape.

Place: Sir Vape
Address: Shop 1 Cowey House, 136 Cowey Rd, Durban, Morningside, Durban
Date: Saturday 24th September 2016
Time: 9:30am - 1:30pm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Join us this Saturday the 28th Jan as well known Durban Trick Vaper Mo Imandin teaches you the basics of tricking. Gonna be fun filled day.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

@Sir Vape - may I humbly ask you to post a picture or two from these events afterward 

It would be so nice for the forumites who can't always attend (myself included) to see what happens...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Silver said:


> @Sir Vape - may I humbly ask you to post a picture or two from these events afterward
> 
> It would be so nice for the forumites who can't always attend (myself included) to see what happens...



We will Sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Join Sir Vape this Saturday the 25th Feb 2017 for the launch of Granny's Famous Sauce. Testers and giveaways on the day.
Upstairs we will be hosting one of our first "You Decide" tasting sessions. We have a range of local and international samples for tasting. Bring a dripper, chill and give us some feedback on whether we should stock some of these awesome new brands.

Sir Vape 
Shop 1 Cowey House, 136 Cowey Rd, Morningside, Durban
Date: Sat 25.02.2017
Time: 9:00am - 1:30pm

See you there!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 85852
> 
> 
> Join Sir Vape this Saturday the 25th Feb 2017 for the launch of Granny's Famous Sauce. Testers and giveaways on the day.
> Upstairs we will be hosting one of our first "You Decide" tasting sessions. We have a range of local and international samples for tasting. Bring a dripper, chill and give us some feedback on whether we should stock some of these awesome new brands.
> 
> Sir Vape
> Shop 1 Cowey House, 136 Cowey Rd, Morningside, Durban
> Date: Sat 25.02.2017
> Time: 9:00am - 1:30pm
> 
> See you there!!!


Is that the range that used to be Granny's Famous Coil Sauce or something completely different?


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Join us from 5pm - 7pm on Friday 7th April 2017 and test some of the new juices we have been busy with.

Don't forget we only open at 11am tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Join Sir Vape for a screening
of the vape documentary 
A BILLION LIVES
as well as a international
juice tasting evening.

Friday 21st April
6:00pm to 8:30pm
Sir Vape, Shop 1 Cowey House
136 Cowey rd, Morningside, DBN

Over 15 new international juice samples that we need your feedback on.

See you there!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

This months Durban Vape Family event will be hosted on the 1st July 2017 at Sir Vape.




The vendors from DVF have teamed up to bring you something special, a monthly prize draw that's gonna be epic.

How the competion will work:

1. Vape shops around Durban will be taking turns in hosting an event on a monthly bases

2. On the day of the event, purchase any juice in store and you get an entry into the competion.

3. You have to be present for the draw in order to claim your prize.

4. Prizes may not be swapped for other juices or hardware

5. Anyone from KZN is allowed to enter on the day

The EVENT / COMP will held @ Sirvape in Morningside on the 1st July 10am - 3pm 

Prizes so far for this event:

Sickboy77
1 x 250ml Loop de loop
1 x 100ml Blackout
1 x 30ml Blackout ice

Holy Ghost
5 x 50ml (1 of each from range)

Decadent clouds
10 X Super Hero Battery Wraps 
10 x Superman/Batman Vape Bands 
2 X 100ml DC 3mg
DC Mug

The Flavourmill: 
50 × TFM 10ml Concentrates

Bi Polar Vapes
Diggidy vapes 
4 x 30ml juice

Ohm my ecig
1 x Kennedy 25 (clone)
2 x Shirts

Bradford vapes
6 x 30ml (one of each flavour)
1x Bradford Vapes mug
1x Bradford Vapes t-shirt

Wiener vape
100ml Panama

Cosmic drops
Full range in 30ml
1 x Shirt
1 x Cap
1 x Icon rda
1 x set Alien coils
1 x Poster

Downtown vapoury
1 x Anarchist cotton
1 x Staple staggrd coils
1 x Demon killer bracelet
2 x Gotham int Juice
1 x Dv Mug
1 x Pack anarchist cotton
1 x Staple staggered wire
1 x Demon killer cap
1 x Fantasi tshirt

Haywire
1 x 22g wire
1 x 24g wire
1 x 26g wire

Sivape
2 x Phat Fizz Juice Packs
1 x Original Criminal Pack
1 x Because Bubbles Matter Pack (includes new pre-release flavour)
1 x Sir Vape Build Mat
1 x Sir Vape T-Shirt
1 X R500 Sir Vape Voucher

Wicked juice co
1 x Tarrot pro mod

Bubble wraps
2 sets Aliens
2 sets Fused claptons

Hazeworks
2 x 30ml 3mg Crush
1 x 30ml 0mg Crush
Hazeworks SnapBack Cap 
Hazeworks T-Shirt

There will be lucky draws and a cloud comp, please invite your friends to join us for an awesome day.

SignalPlus+ will be hosting free wifi for the day and streaming the event live 

See you all there!!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Greyz

Sir Vape said:


> This months Durban Vape Family event will be hosted on the 1st July 2017 at Sir Vape.
> 
> View attachment 99610
> 
> 
> The vendors from DVF have teamed up to bring you something special, a monthly prize draw that's gonna be epic.
> 
> How the competion will work:
> 
> 1. Vape shops around Durban will be taking turns in hosting an event on a monthly bases
> 
> 2. On the day of the event, purchase any juice in store and you get an entry into the competion.
> 
> 3. You have to be present for the draw in order to claim your prize.
> 
> 4. Prizes may not be swapped for other juices or hardware
> 
> 5. Anyone from KZN is allowed to enter on the day
> 
> The EVENT / COMP will held @ Sirvape in Morningside on the 1st July 10am - 3pm
> 
> Prizes so far for this event:
> 
> Sickboy77
> 1 x 250ml Loop de loop
> 1 x 100ml Blackout
> 1 x 30ml Blackout ice
> 
> Holy Ghost
> 5 x 50ml (1 of each from range)
> 
> Decadent clouds
> 10 X Super Hero Battery Wraps
> 10 x Superman/Batman Vape Bands
> 2 X 100ml DC 3mg
> DC Mug
> 
> The Flavourmill:
> 50 × TFM 10ml Concentrates
> 
> Bi Polar Vapes
> Diggidy vapes
> 4 x 30ml juice
> 
> Ohm my ecig
> 1 x Kennedy 25 (clone)
> 2 x Shirts
> 
> Bradford vapes
> 6 x 30ml (one of each flavour)
> 1x Bradford Vapes mug
> 1x Bradford Vapes t-shirt
> 
> Wiener vape
> 100ml Panama
> 
> Cosmic drops
> Full range in 30ml
> 1 x Shirt
> 1 x Cap
> 1 x Icon rda
> 1 x set Alien coils
> 1 x Poster
> 
> Downtown vapoury
> 1 x Anarchist cotton
> 1 x Staple staggrd coils
> 1 x Demon killer bracelet
> 2 x Gotham int Juice
> 1 x Dv Mug
> 1 x Pack anarchist cotton
> 1 x Staple staggered wire
> 1 x Demon killer cap
> 1 x Fantasi tshirt
> 
> Haywire
> 1 x 22g wire
> 1 x 24g wire
> 1 x 26g wire
> 
> Sivape
> 2 x Phat Fizz Juice Packs
> 1 x Original Criminal Pack
> 1 x Because Bubbles Matter Pack (includes new pre-release flavour)
> 1 x Sir Vape Build Mat
> 1 x Sir Vape T-Shirt
> 1 X R500 Sir Vape Voucher
> 
> Wicked juice co
> 1 x Tarrot pro mod
> 
> Bubble wraps
> 2 sets Aliens
> 2 sets Fused claptons
> 
> Hazeworks
> 2 x 30ml 3mg Crush
> 1 x 30ml 0mg Crush
> Hazeworks SnapBack Cap
> Hazeworks T-Shirt
> 
> There will be lucky draws and a cloud comp, please invite your friends to join us for an awesome day.
> 
> SignalPlus+ will be hosting free wifi for the day and streaming the event live
> 
> See you all there!!!



Also a huge Thank you for hosting us this Month @Sir Vape - it's going to be an epic meet this month!
I can't wait for Saturday, it's going to be jam packed in there LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Join us at Sir Vape on Saturday 22nd july 2017 for the launch of Panama & Haywire 20g flatwire.

9:00am to 1:30pm, Shop 1 Cowey House, 136 Cowey Rd, Morningside

Buy a bottle of Panama & be entered into a draw & to win a VooPoo Resin Drag sponsored by Wiener Vape Co.

Talk and demo on the benefits of Flatwire. bring your build kit or use ours.

Flatwire, wicking material & free juice provided.

Haywire Demo takes place at 11:30am & the winner of the Voopoo drag will be announced at 1pm.

See you there!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

